# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Duhani, alkooli dhe droga tek adoleshentet ne shkolla.

## Kila_16

Duhani, alkooli dhe droga tek adoleshentet ne shkolla.                            Megjithese ne shkollen time nuk nuk kam pare ose degjuar ti perdorin, kam degjuar qe ne shkolla te tjera eshte nje fenomen shum shqetesues.

Ne shkolla te tjera ku un banoj, degjoj si edhe shoh bashkemoshataret e mij te pine cigare, alkol si edhe substanca te ndryshme narkotike si hashashi etj.



Duhani eshte me i perdoreshmi nga shumica e adoleshenteve sidomos cunat, megjithese edhe gocat perdoruese fatekeqesisht jan ritur shum ne numer.



Une pesonalisht, ndihem shum keq kur i shoh bashkemoshataret e mi te shkaterojne veten ne kete menyre dhe shpesh her medoj :

Si ka mundesi qe nuk e kuptojne se çfar demi i bejne familjeve, shoqerise qe i rrethon dhe mbi te gjitha vetes se tyre.



 Dhe po ti pyesesh se perse e kan filluar nuk te pergjigjen ose thon kam pas halle !!!

Po pse te gjitha hallet adoleshentet i kane valle ? ppfff  justifikimi me i kote qe egziston .



Atehere perse e bejne ? ... Mendoj se nga mahnija per tu ritur sa me shpejt ,  per te shitur mend dhe per te rene ne sy.

Po si nuk e kuptojne se njeriu nuk ritet dhe nuk bije ne sy nga duhani, nga alkoli dhe as nga droga, por nga sjellja, zgjuaresija, bujaria dhe mbi te gjitha nga edukata qe tregojn ndaj te tjereve.



Por si zgjidhje te vetme  zgjedhin duhanin dhe alkolin dhe pa kuptuar qe shkaterojne mushkerite dhe shkaktojne semundje te tjera te cilat duhet ti vuajne per gjith jeten.

Harojn qe per nje cigare qe pijn, humbasin 8 sekonda  jete e cila shtohet dhe shenderohet ne minuta, ore, dite dhe me pas edhe ne muaj, kohe per te cilen njerez te ndryshem do te jepnin gjithecka per  ta jetuar.



Po ashtu dhe alkoli eshte shum shqetesues,  kur sheh adoleshentet qe vijne ne shkolle te pire, qe flasin pa lidhje, qe shkaktojne shere dhe  shqetesojne njerezit, eshte nje tmer i vertete.



Un e di qe nuk e kam zgjuarsine e duhur apo intelektin perkates per tu treguar se çduhet te bejn, por po them ate qe un ndjej si shqetesim per bashke moshataret e mij.



Shpresoj qe te mirekuptohemi dhe te diskutojm se bashku per kete problem.



Nese dikush ka infomacinon me te detjuar, apo shembuj konkret, te na itregoj dhe shpresoj qe nese dikush e shikon qofte dhe pa dashje kete teme, ta vrase sado pak ndegjegja sa nuk esht von..



Ju flm.

----------


## KENSHIRO_MATJAN

nqs ju pyesni rinine se perse ato pine duhan , alkol ,si dhe lende narkotik ..... prgj e tyre do te jete qe e kane filluar per tu dukur nga shoket qe e rrethojne .......dhe harrojne qe demin me te madh po ja shkaktojne vetes ...... familjes se tyre dhe me doemos shoqerise qe e rrethon \

----------


## pranvera bica

Tani qe Basha do te vere kamera ne cdo cep te shkollave dhe te Tiranes...  do kete nje ulje te ketyre fenomeneve negative qe kane pushtuar adoleshentet ane e mbane vendit...Amen!

----------


## Kila_16

Hihihihih kenshiro

----------


## Kila_16

:buzeqeshje:  ........

----------


## Kila_16

pranvera bica dhe pak privatesi duhet :P

----------


## KENSHIRO_MATJAN

pranvera i bashkohem mendimit tend .... por ama ai person adoleshent qe e pi ate qe i vjen ne mendje do e pi me do e mos ..edhe sikur babai i tij te jete xhelati  ..dhe te mos flasim per kamera qe nuk mund te denojne nje femije 12 vjec se merr kanabis sativa  ....sepse kete nuk mund ta denoje asnje shtet e sidomos shqiperia ,,,,,,,nrm qe jane ne dem te atij personi qe e konsumon ate lloj bime .....por ama duhet qe shoqeria te mundohet ti heqe ate ves qe ne jete te jete dikush  dhe jo nje narkotik qe e perbuzin te gjithe .... resp egli

----------


## darla1

besoj qe ka bazen qe tek familja,femija duhet rrite me nje shkalle te madhe ndergjegjsimi dhe pergjegjsie ndaje veprimeve te tije,ndikon dhe shoqeria sigurishte kushtet jeta sociale! Por gjithesesi nje adoleshent ka te novojshme perkujdesjen e prinderve , por nderhyrja duhet bere me kujdes pa ja demtuar boten e enderrave dhe pa ju dukur adoleshentit qe pikerishte prinderi spo lene me jetu, pa e dhunuar ne kete drejtim prinderi,si te thuashe pake e nga pake se adoleshenti nga shperthimi i energjive te teperta shpeshe shkon ne rrugen e gabuar,duhet gjete nje forme qe gjdo adoleshente energjin ,pasionin dhe shperthimet e furishme te moshes,ti investoij ne forma  poztive,.(sporti,artet,muzika,mesimet,..pa i harruar,..etj..etj.),..ka shume per te folur, per te diskutuar kjo teme ,.jane nje grupe faktoresh negative te shoqeris qe te marra ne tersi japin nje brez adoleshentesh te brengosur dhe te crregullt,plote vese shkaterruse per jeten e tyre.

----------


## KENSHIRO_MATJAN

darla1 cdo prind mundohet ta edukoje femijen e tij me menyren me te mire qe eshte e mundshme .....edhe pse mbase nuk mundet te ja krijoje ato kushte qe mendon se e bejne te lumtur  ...por ama nqs e llaston aq shume femijen e tij ,,,, ai femije do te jete ne gjendje te provoje dicka te re qe nuk e ka provuar me pare  qofte kjo droga ose alkoli.... nqs adoleshenti nuk e merr persiper te jetoje jeten e tij sic duhet ose s ic mundet ta jetoje ai do te jete gjithmone nje femije qe do te kerkoje prinderit e tij ne zgjedhjet qe do te beje .....

----------


## Kila_16

kenshiro jam ne disa gjera dakort me darla1 nrm qe co prind mundohet te edukoje femijen e tij ne menyren me te mire te mundeshme por nuk ka te beje e llastimin sepse un jam vete adoleshnete dhe nuk iu kam futur asaj rruge mos mendo se sjam e llastuar se jam e llastuara e shtepise si me e vogla qe jam por llastimi  nuk eshte justifikim ,,, un kenshiro te them dhe ty shpesh here ta lesh duhanin un  sjam askush te tregoj cduhet te bej por e di qe te demton dhe kete e di na informacioni qe kam dhe mendoj se njer nder arsyjet eshte mos informimi ose me mire mos pranimii ........ kenshiro se di pse pse medoj se ti e ke vazhduar duhanin ne adoleshence na trego pak te lutem si ndodhiii ????

----------


## KENSHIRO_MATJAN

nisja e duhanit nga ana ime ?????? si te gjithe te tjeret ka vazhduar me ndonje cigare ne ambjentet shkollore,kafe etj...edhe pse jam munduar shume here qe ta le nuk ia kam arritur qellimt  ..se eshte nje shprehje qe thote (duhani eshte shoku i jetes qe nuk te braktis atehere kur ke nevoje per shoqeri ) dhe jane plot 5 vite qe e kam shok te ngushte duhanin dhe nuk me ka braktisur .....edhe pse e di qe eshte i demshem per shendetin tim edhe te atyre qe me rrethojne ..... edhe ju qe jeni tashme ne adoleshence e keni ndezur ndonje cigare kur keni qene te merzitur ose edhe thjesht per ta provuar.......

----------


## Kila_16

kenshiro nuk eshte miku jot eshte vrasesi jot .... po ti duhet te mendohesh me shum ta lesh se un smendoj se je perpjekur sa duhet

----------


## Endless

opo lere ca na kujton drogen tani  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> nisja e duhanit nga ana ime ?????? si te gjithe te tjeret ka vazhduar me ndonje cigare ne ambjentet shkollore,kafe etj...edhe pse jam munduar shume here qe ta le nuk ia kam arritur qellimt  ..se eshte nje shprehje qe thote (duhani eshte shoku i jetes qe nuk te braktis atehere kur ke nevoje per shoqeri ) dhe jane plot 5 vite qe e kam shok te ngushte duhanin dhe nuk me ka braktisur .....edhe pse e di qe eshte i demshem per shendetin tim edhe te atyre qe me rrethojne ..... edhe ju qe jeni tashme ne adoleshence e keni ndezur ndonje cigare kur keni qene te merzitur ose edhe thjesht per ta provuar.......


Mua me ndodh e kunderta. Me pihet cigare kur jam ne qejf. Meqe ra fjala nuk e pi  cigaren dhe atehere kur me vjen keshtu kot si pa lidhje per ndonje cigare s'kam me vete dhe e le fare. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ARKIA

> pranvera bica dhe pak privatesi duhet :P


Une mendoj se duhet privatesia, por ne ambiente private dhe jo ambiente te tilla publike si shkollat, ku vec per arsye sigurie mund te interpretohet venia e camerave. Do te bej aq mire sa do te kete rezultate te menjehereshme dhe bravo nese e ben kete.
Gezuar!

----------


## Kila_16

arkia nuk jam kunder po beja shaka po ne te vertete do na duhet te ndalojme shum gjera si psh sdo i bejme dot karriken pis mesuesit  :perqeshje: :d

----------


## KENSHIRO_MATJAN

hhahahahhahh hh ketyre gjonave ju jka ikur koha  :P :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

shumica si perballojne dot keshtu qe sbesoj te jete fenomen i perhapur , me problem jane hormonet e cupave dhe djemkave te veckel lol , jane bere shume horny qe tani loool

----------


## Robbery

> Tani qe Basha do te vere kamera ne cdo cep te shkollave dhe te Tiranes...  do kete nje ulje te ketyre fenomeneve negative qe kane pushtuar adoleshentet ane e mbane vendit...Amen!



T'i kesh nen kontroll veç, nuk do te thote te kesh zgjidhur problemin.. :xx:

----------


## Kila_16

> hhahahahhahh hh ketyre gjonave ju jka ikur koha  :P


se nuk je me ne shkoll ti kenshiro prandaj po ne i bejme akoma un kete vit i kam bo presorit kujdestar karriken pis me pluhur shkumsi .. dhe ai shkoj e u ul aty se pa fare ahahahahah ...................

----------

